# Where to have seeds shipped



## Rambo4104 (Jun 9, 2006)

You guys have mentioned having them shipped to a freinds house, but are the chances of me being cuaght high if i ship them directly to my house? i should mention, if there was a scale of the amount of jailtime id receive if i got raided, from 1-10(ten being life), id be on about 20, and thats not counting growing, so what do you guys think i should do, ive never ordered online, only grew some bagseed, thanks in advance.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

Rambo4104 said:
			
		

> You guys have mentioned having them shipped to a freinds house, but are the chances of me being cuaght high if i ship them directly to my house? i should mention, if there was a scale of the amount of jailtime id receive if i got raided, from 1-10(ten being life), id be on about 20, and thats not counting growing, so what do you guys think i should do, ive never ordered online, only grew some bagseed, thanks in advance.


*I'm not sure what answer you are looking for but if you are going to order seeds online i wouldn't have them shipped to where your growing. There is always that chance.  *


----------



## Ogof (Jun 10, 2006)

Try not to have seed sent to your grow site, however shipping to a friends
house could cause them a problem if there is trouble.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

I use a remote mail facility. There are a bunch of them. Mailboxes etc, UPS store, and that kind.

They cost about 100 US dollars a year and they will sign for packages.

However, if the law picks your package to bust, it doesn't make a rats ass where you have them sent. If the payment is tracked back to you, or you just touch the package, you're busted.

In the USA, if they bust you with a felony for using US mail to have an illegal delivery, they can easily get a search warrant for your house. When they bust you at the post box, another team will already be inside your house ripping it apart.

There is no absolute safe way. Getting busted comes with the territory of growing your own weed. The possibility will always be there.

If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.

It's a damn shame, but that's the current way of the world.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

*When i first started growing, I was not that smart and i bought some seeds from www.seedboutique.com and sent them to my house. Good news was that they were shipped to my house and i recieved them. No cops or anything. I guess i just got lucky.

P.S. I have a question, i have heard things that cops in your local area can not just search your package is that true?*


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 10, 2006)

The DEA likes to shoot first and ask questiones later on drug busts.  Oh and when It comes to being suspected you can forget about your basic human rights, the bill of rights basically becomes void to you.  They will come into your house, ransack it, track every last bit of information on you until they have enough evidence to convict you on a felony count.  So local cops are not as much of a worry, its the DEA, although I am sure the second the coppers got wind of ordering seeds the DEA would show up.

Personally I am having my next batch of seeds shipped to a friends house, and growing somewhere else.  Keep em guessing!


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 12, 2006)

well, i was worried becuase, a while ago, i orded ten mauwie wauwie from www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com, and all i got was a "leter of removal" from customs, they mentioned how what i was ordering was considered illegal, and that its been a popular misconception that seeds are not illegal, they then pointed out how they are, and said if i didnt know, i do now.plus, guns, paranoia, and cops dont mix.


----------

